# RUPTURE ENGAGEMENT



## Charlotte. (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.
Nous avions une assistante maternelle pour le mois de Janvier pour notre fils, nous avions signé un engagement réciproque hors elle vient de me prévenir que suite à la déscolarisation de sa fille et surtout au fait que la puéricultrice de la PMI lui a refusé la garde d'un autre bébé (déjà deux de moins de 2ans) elle ne pourrait pas prendre mon fils en janvier.

Je me demande donc si je suis en droit de lui demander les indemnités du car elle m'a informé que non.

Dans l'attente de vos réponses.
Bonne journée


----------



## isa19 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je dirais que non car ce n'est pas de son fait mais la décision de la PMI .
A voir avec les collègues


----------



## bidulle (23 Novembre 2022)

si l'engagement est correctement rempli et signé, oui vous pouvez lui demander une indemnités équivalente à un demi mois de salaire brut.


si elle avait besoin d'une place supplémentaire pour votre bébé, elle n'aurait pas dû s'engager sans avoir la réponse de la pmi


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Elle a bonne mine cette ass mat.
Elle s'engage sans savoir si elle pourra honorer l'engagement, elle fout les parents dans la mouise et elle ne devrait pas d'indemnités...
Ben ça serait fort de café !


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Novembre 2022)

Sur mes engagements réciproques figure ceci : 
L'indemnité ne sera pas due si l'assistant maternel se trouve dans l'incapacité d'accueillir l'enfant du fait d'une suspension ou d'un retrait d'agrément ou d'une modification du contenu de son agrément ou encore du non-renouvellement de son agrément à l'initiative du conseil départemental.
Je ne sais pas si l'am de la postante est  dans l'un de ces cas de figure. 
Si oui, pas d'indemnité forfaitaire due par l'am.


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Je pense aussi que Catie a raison.
Si elle s'est engagée avec vous en prenant le pari qu'elle aurait le droit de le faire (mais pas encore l'autorisation) là elle serait redevable de l'indemnité.
Mais si le refus de la PMI est consécutif à sa situation familiale qui change sans qu'elle ne pouvait l'anticiper au moment de l'engagement, là elle ne vous doit pas cette IR.
Dans le dernier cas j'imagine qu'elle doit vous fournir la preuve: la copie de la lettre de la PMI rendant impossible l'accueil de votre enfant?

J'ai envie de dire: ouf, elle vous avertie dès qu'elle le sait vous laissant 1 mois et demi pour trouver votre perle rare.


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Novembre 2022)

Comme Catie6432 mon engagement réciproque précise que l'indemnité ne sera pas dû si l'agrément m'est retiré ou suspendu ou s'il est modifié en nb mais là dans votre cas je ne sais pas si ça s'applique... sa fille est déscolarisée ça lui reprend peut-être une place libre de son agrément si elle n'a pas pas encore 3 ans alors que ce n'était pas prévu ... par contre si c'est parce qu'elle s'est engagée avec vous sans même savoir si elle aurait une place attribuée par la pmi là je dirais qu'elle vous le doit mais c'est un peu litigieux , que vous a t'elle donné comme explication pour dire qu'elle ne vous doit rien ?


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir je comprends que ce soit très dommageable en tant que PE de vous retrouver sans ass mat pour votre bébé ! mais vous avez qd même un peu de marge pour retrouver une autre personne ... alors je rejoins les collègues et savoir si elle s'est précipité avant d'avoir la réponse ou pas de la PMI ... à vous de voir !


----------



## bidulle (23 Novembre 2022)

un peu de marge pour retrouver une autre personne !? .

heu sérieux par ici, toutes les places sont prises depuis plusieursz mois dans toute la commune


----------



## Caro35 (23 Novembre 2022)

Ben moi j’ai de la place pour janvier si cela vous intéresse…


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Tant mieux pour toi Bidulle ici peu d'appels une collègue se retrouve à chercher depuis des années que ce n 'était pas arrivé donc tout dépend le coin où habite Charlotte ... mais bcq de PE font toutes les listes possibles et imaginables donc si ils ne trouvent pas de places je trouve que c'est le juste retour des choses !!! les ass mat se font rares dans mon village nous voilà toutes pour la plupart dans les 60 ans (moi fini) ...


----------



## Leeanna (24 Novembre 2022)

Pareil sur ma commune et sur les communes alentours les places sont déjà prises pour janvier. Je plains les parents de notre secteur. 🧐


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ben moi non je ne plains personne qd ils ont le choix ils se permettent de faire toutes les listes donc je dirai juste retour des choses ! 😵


----------



## fanny35 (26 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil dans ma commune et alentours, on a déjà des demandes pour septembre 2023 à janvier 2024...
Pas facile pour les parents ici.
Mais pas évident pour l'assistante maternelle si elle n'a pas pu prévoir de se retrouver dans cette situation...


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Novembre 2022)

J'ai signé récemment un engagement réciproque pour un accueil en septembre 2023. J'ai choisi entre 3 familles.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

Idem bidule

« si elle avait besoin d'une place supplémentaire pour votre bébé, elle n'aurait pas dû s'engager sans avoir la réponse de la pmi »

Elle a joué, elle a perdu. Point final.

Lorsque l’on fait un engagement réciproque, l’AM comme l’employeur s’engagent pour la place à une date bien précise.

*Donc l’AM doit payer le 1/2 mois de salaire brut. Lettre recommandée avec AR à lui adresser.*

Perso, je serais vous SI elle ne rembourse pas, un appel à la PMI ... car elle n’est pas FIABLE et après les collègues ne seront pas crédibles à cause d’une collègue qui fait n’importe quoi.

Il faut être réglo.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982

J’ai appris aujourd’hui dans une grande ville en IDF sur 500 AM, il n’en reste plus que 250 ! Certaines déménagent depuis le Covid pour une maison et à la campagne. 

Et en + ça construit énormément sur cette ville bcp d’immeubles.

Bcp arrêtent le métier, et d’autres parties à la retraite et ne continuent pas


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Novembre 2022)

Tant mieux si celles des villes viennent dans les campagnes elles imposeront des tarifs plus élevés et çà aidera celles déjà en place ... enfin je l'espère ...


----------

